# Help Needed To Repair Damaged Rolex Body/Case



## Phil1066 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sadly I have damaged the side / rear of my Rolex Submariner it almost looks like I have taken a small file and filed an area of approx 8th of an inch square. I have no idea how I have done this but would like it repaired and back in mint condition. I received a price from a Rolex agent for I would guess a new part and the total cost was in excess of Â£1,500.00 + the cost of a service! I could I am sure have the case polished back but it would show a deviation to the cases lines. I am hoping someone out there knows how the watch can be repaired without the serious costs Rolex want to charge. Any help / contacts would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

have a look at this thread.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53960&st=0&p=553782&hl=micro%20welding&fromsearch=1&#entry553782

maybe a pm to bry might be wothwhile?

hth


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,if its something that Rolex will still service (not to old) then your best bet is to go with them,as i think i am right in saying that if you get your watch done by anyone but Rolex they will not service your watch ever again,i had to take my Rolex to an independent repairer(with a Rolex contract) in Abergavenny(where i used to work) as they wont service their older watches either.

So i would say your choices are either bite the bullet and fork out,and keep your guarantee with Rolex or use an independent(with a Rolex contract) from now on.


----------



## Phil1066 (Jul 26, 2008)

diddy said:


> have a look at this thread.
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53960&st=0&p=553782&hl=micro%20welding&fromsearch=1&#entry553782
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help, I am in contact with Bry

Regards

Phil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

sam. said:


> Hi,if its something that Rolex will still service (not to old) then your best bet is to go with them,*as i think i am right in saying that if you get your watch done by anyone but Rolex they will not service your watch ever again*,i had to take my Rolex to an independent repairer(with a Rolex contract) in Abergavenny(where i used to work) as they wont service their older watches either.
> 
> So i would say your choices are either bite the bullet and fork out,and keep your guarantee with Rolex or use an independent(with a Rolex contract) from now on.


Im pretty sure thats not right, they will take off fake non-Rolex bits if the watch has them though ( I think )

Like you say , the quote will be for a new middle case, if they could have polished it out and made it as good as new they would have said they could, their case work is second to non, I would guess that any repair will show some signs of being there.....Although Bry does do great work...


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a thought..... if you did it at home and you have contents insurance the repair would be covered less the service.

Regards steve


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

jasonm said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,if its something that Rolex will still service (not to old) then your best bet is to go with them,*as i think i am right in saying that if you get your watch done by anyone but Rolex they will not service your watch ever again*,i had to take my Rolex to an independent repairer(with a Rolex contract) in Abergavenny(where i used to work) as they wont service their older watches either.
> ...


Well its definitely worth checking out before work commences.(i don't think you can get it serviced by anyone else though)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its hard to say without seeing it, so a pic would be good. But.... I would suggest gettin the case Laser or Tig welded, as that will fill in any big dents. Ive seen quite amazing work done like that locally.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Ofcourse rolex will service a rolex even If a bricklayer has done work on it

as long as your prepared to throw money at it rolex will be always willing to take it

if you change the oil on your car yourself the AD isn't going to wash his hands with the car

I've sent many butchered rolleys back to them and had rediculous bills to pay, but the only time they'll refuse to repair a watch is if it's on the stolen register or it's fake

FACT


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Welding stainless by any method, even this laser idea isn't as straight forward and given that Rolex's are higher grade stainless it could possibly lead to problems if not done properly. I'm a bit surprised at the laser idea because generally the whole idea of it is welding two closely mated parts together without using a filler material, kind of difficult to see how a laser would be used in conjunction with some sort of wire or rod to fill in dints.

Interesting article from The Welding Institute.

http://www.twi.co.uk/content/jk20.html


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just passing on what the guy who did the work I saw said Bond. He had done some really nice before and after shots and the damage was just 'gone'. The only thing I could make out was it was maybe half a shade darker where the work was done, but youd only see it if you knew. My local jewelry supplies house has a Tig welder you can try out, next to it is some work done by a 16yr old who came in the shop with no prior welding experience, its superb. Im not suggesting any fool can weld a Rolex case, just saying its possible and there are people in the world who can and will do it for you.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Of course the guy I spoke to could have let in a new chunk of the right stainless using laser, he did mention that you needed to know the grade of stainless before you started.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Just passing on what the guy who did the work I saw said Bond. He had done some really nice before and after shots and the damage was just 'gone'. The only thing I could make out was it was maybe half a shade darker where the work was done, but youd only see it if you knew. My local jewelry supplies house has a Tig welder you can try out, next to it is some work done by a 16yr old who came in the shop with no prior welding experience, its superb. Im not suggesting any fool can weld a Rolex case, just saying its possible and there are people in the world who can and will do it for you.


Don't doubt you for a minute  but it isn't a straight forward process, maybe I'm used to seeing bigger things welded and the problems that can go with it.

:lol: :lol:

I have seen laser welding at RR Derby when we went for a look prior to doing some testing for them but as I said the bits were a bit bigger than a rolex case 

A bit on TIG welding for those that are interested.

http://www.twi.co.uk/content/jk6.html


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My dad's old factory used to laser weld the seems on the containers it made, it was amazing to see that in action, sadly also a bit bigger than a Rolex case LOL

I should add that the Tig that jewelers use is tiny, not like a Mig or Tig you would use on a car etc. Wish I had one, I reckon I could do all sorts with one, plus it looked fun... but wow it was expensive.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> My dad's old factory used to laser weld the seems on the containers it made, it was amazing to see that in action, sadly also a bit bigger than a Rolex case LOL


I've been on this pipe laying semi submersible, although a lot of them wore them you wouldn't want one of these boys welding your Rolex case :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> Ofcourse rolex will service a rolex even If a bricklayer has done work on it
> 
> as long as your prepared to throw money at it rolex will be always willing to take it
> 
> ...


They wont repair or even touch their older watches,Rolex themselves will put you in touch with a good independent repairer.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

sam. said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > Ofcourse rolex will service a rolex even If a bricklayer has done work on it
> ...


They wont repair or even touch their older watches,Rolex themselves will put you in touch with a good independent repairer(with a contract)

I JUST PHONED ROLEX head office,they told me that they don't service their(before a certain date) older models,they will put you in touch with Steven hale,based in London who is an independent with a Rolex contract,as i thought.

Also they will repair a Rolex after an independent without a contract has fixed/serviced it,as you said,but as far as they are concerned its illegal for that independent to have their parts,so you might have aftermarket parts put on your watch as the independent cannot source parts legally.

WELL THAT SHOULD CLEAR THAT UP FOR ALL OF US! :cheers: :thumbsup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If it's possible to refill the ding you should make sure they use the correct stainless filler wire for that case so most likely 904L filler wire.

And also one idea would be to source a sub clone case make the same ding/scratch weld that and see if a perfect finish can be achieved and if yes then think about refilling the Rolex ding.

Regs

Bry


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

sam. said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > Ofcourse rolex will service a rolex even If a bricklayer has done work on it
> ...


BALLS!

IVE JUST SENT AN 18K DAY DATE BACK AND IT WILL BE DONE FOR Â£550

ive also sent them a manual wind 1930;s 2 months ago and it was no problem, you must be talking to the wrong people my friend


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

ollyhock said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > ollyhock said:
> ...


I've seen this debate rage before. I recently checked my vintage '72 with the people at Rolex lost and stolen dept, I presume they are at St James or Bexley? The lady I spoke with seemed to think a service at some point would be no problem. Who do you speak to and where?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rolex will talk an applied 30 year rule from the end of the model or the cal range manufacture, but... they seem to be ok with old stuff when it suits them and it depends on the RSC themselves. Ive found if you take in a model that they have a modern watch thats similar and your watch is 30+ years old they often tell you to buy a new one, but have to admit that sometimes they dont, it sems its site dependent. Sydney is always doing it, but somewhere like HK seems fine with older stuff, oh and im talking sports Rolex when I speak about this, ive no experience with dress Rolex servicing these days.

Bry I doubt that the 'aftermarket' rolex cases wont be the same grade of SS as a real rolex if thats what you were hoping?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > ollyhock said:
> ...


if you can get yours done then good for you,some of us cant,i told you what they have said to me over the phone and its not the first conversation i have had with them about it, watches of switzerland themselves(where the watch was bought from in 1957 tried to do it for me,but it came back from Rolex stating that the watch was to old,and they do not stock the parts.ref:6246 serial 234*** and thats not balls that is my experience.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> but it came back from Rolex stating that the watch was to old,and they do not stock the parts.ref:6246 serial 234*** and thats not balls that is my experience.


Ok, well this is a different kettle of fish, their primary reason for not servicing is that they dont have the parts, not the fact it is old.....As has been said if they have the parts then they will do the work, its specific model parts dependent not a blanket age policy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Phil1066 said:


> Sadly I have damaged the side / rear of my Rolex Submariner it almost looks like I have taken a small file and filed an area of approx 8th of an inch square. I have no idea how I have done this but would like it repaired and back in mint condition. I received a price from a Rolex agent for I would guess a new part and the total cost was in excess of Â£1,500.00 + the cost of a service! I could I am sure have the case polished back but it would show a deviation to the cases lines. I am hoping someone out there knows how the watch can be repaired without the serious costs Rolex want to charge. Any help / contacts would be appreciated. Thank you.


As mentioned Bry does good work, but if you want to go the Rolex route I would go direct rather than through an agent they are not as dogmatic in my experience as internet forums like to make out!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

And yup most aftermarket sub case will most likely be 316L or maybe even 304L which is cheaper.


----------

